# wanted



## craftsmangt2010 (Feb 17, 2011)

want to buy a used sleeve hitch resonable if eny one has one let me know


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Sears Craftsman Lawn Garden Tractor Sleeve Hitch Like this one?


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

I emailed this guy yesterday he said he would take paypal, etc, and would give you a shipping quote. He is asking $75 or best offer.


----------



## craftsmangt2010 (Feb 17, 2011)

how do i get a hold of him or get more info


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

[email protected] This is his email address seems like a pretty good deal.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

I was going to buy one for my 86 GTII- since i had a linear actuator off my GT5000- im going to build my own for it - all i need is time and some steel .


----------

